# fish oil + vit E



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Apologies if this has been asked before...I searched the forum and couldn't find exactly what I was looking for. I know it recently came up in a question about itchy skin, but again, it wasn't exaaactly what I was wondering about.

As most of you know, Minnie is on kibble for the time being in order to fatten her up. I soooo can't wait to get her back on raw and hopefully have things go a bit more smoothly. I'm debating starting with turkey necks this time..although that's a different post entirely. 

For the time being, like I said, she's on kibble. She's still fattening up...although slowly. I started adding a high quality salmon oil to her food every day for her skin and coat, but then found out about vitamin E needing to be added in as well. Can anyone recommend a good brand? Can I just give her the capsules that people get?? I'd prefer a liquid to just pour on her food, but I'm not opposed to tablet/capsule form. And one other thing: should I follow the dosage that I'm sure will be listed on the bottle, or is it different when used in conjunction with the salmon oil?

Thanks in advance


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep, the capsules people use is fine,just make sure it has as few other ingredients as possible. Mine that I am using right now came from walmart and they have no E in them. I will probably get one that does next time, just for my peace of mind. As long as you feed a variety, you should be OK.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm pretty cheap, I usually just buy vit e capsules from swansons(make sure its d-apha tocopheryl form) which works just as well as any other brand. I would say 400 IU's to start with and see if it makes difference. 
Swanson Premium Natural Vitamin E 400 IU 250 Sgels - Swanson Health Products


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

When I started feeding raw my dog was getting a supplement, I give them sardines now, I get them by the case so no more supplements. I heard Krill oil is better than fish oil though I take Krill oil myself.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I give salmon oil every day, 200 iu of human grade Vit. E every other day. If you can find 100 iu capsules, give 1 per day.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

I buy human supps. I'm remembering approx 200IU per 40 or 50lbs of weight of vit-E. I can usually only find 400IU so I dose every other day for my 46 lb dog.

ETA - I just tried to back up my numbers (with Internet data) and found a variety of dosing suggestions and therefore cannot confirm accuracy of my statement. I'm sticking with it, tho....


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I like Naturemade because they don't add soybean oil to it. I bought mine at Target...100 IU would have been ideal for Louis, but the lowest dosage they have is 200 IU. So I usually just give him 1 capsule along with his salmon oil once or twice a week. Sorry I don't remember the dosage...I have it written down somewhere but it's at home so I will check later.


----------

